# Side by side comparions of my boy's growth



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Made this side by side comparison of my boy's growth and thought it was too cool not to share


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

What a beautiful boy


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Very handsome!
You didn`t say he should get a white color? he seems completely black.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Acejin said:


> Very handsome!
> You didn`t say he should get a white color? he seems completely black.


Black wolves phase to a white/gray color as they age. wolfdogs may or may not phase depending on the doggie genetics they inherit. My boy's mom is approx. 3 years old and she did not phase the Sire on the other hand did phase. Either way its something that happens as they age, my boy is only 6 months old he does not reach muscular maturity until 12 months and sexual maturity may not come until 24 months. Good questions though


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

He is getting huge. Can't wait to see him mature.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Acejin said:


> Very handsome!
> You didn`t say he should get a white color? he seems completely black.





mosul210 said:


> Black wolves phase to a white/gray color as they age. wolfdogs may or may not phase depending on the doggie genetics they inherit. My boy's mom is approx. 3 years old and she did not phase the Sire on the other hand did phase. Either way its something that happens as they age, my boy is only 6 months old he does not reach muscular maturity until 12 months and sexual maturity may not come until 24 months. Good questions though


Since you were interested in the phasing, I thought you may like to see this. The pictures are of a black phase wolf who phased from black to almost completely white. Attached is a picture of him mid-way through his phasing and one of his current look. This phasing occured in a matter of 5 years, this rapid phasing of course is not common but cool to experience.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is so beautiful, I love watching him grow through your pictures. :wub:


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

mosul210 said:


> Since you were interested in the phasing, I thought you may like to see this. The pictures are of a black phase wolf who phased from black to almost completely white. Attached is a picture of him mid-way through his phasing and one of his current look. This phasing occured in a matter of 5 years, this rapid phasing of course is not common but cool to experience.


It's really an amazing change although I still prefer the black color


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

wow - great side by side!

He is beautiful!


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

He's very handsome and cool on his pictures


----------

